# Divorce



## FA1234 (Sep 16, 2021)

Divorce


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Well, you really need to discuss same with peers, friends closer to your own age and that have a sense of your family life. 
This is a marriage forum, a few weightier issues running around.

Some may comment but bear in mind most if not all may answer you from a parent perspective.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Sounds like you are dealing with children, so you will have to be the adult. Make a note to honor commitments like getting up when you promised, but if someone complains you are putting too much effort into the enemy relatives tell them your relationship w/ your relatives is your own business. If you aren't comfortable saying it that way, say you don't want to discuss it with them. You can say things like, you are sorry there are hard feelings but you don't want to get sucked into it. If they ask you what "the enemy relatives" are saying or doing, don't answer, say you don't know or that you aren't comfortable being asked.

Also, if they are going to treat you like a prisoner, they shouldn't be surprised if you think of them as the warden.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Your aunt sounds very immature and unreasonable. As does your dad to be honest.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Like a wise old man told me once, "Sonny boy, when you do something you think is right but someone else think is wrong, remember you are responsible for your feelings, and they are responsible for theirs. They will think their feelings are more valid and important than yours. You always get to choose whether or not you agree with them".


----------

